# SUV 17 Poling Platform Removal



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

When I took one of my boats to the local marine welding shop to get some work done on my poling platform - he decided to remove it and let me take my boat home so I could use it. He applied heat with a small torch to the piping right above where it mounted to the deck (after removing all mounting hardware). It eventually just popped free. He told me that was he best way he found to deal with 5200 and not damage the deck. While applying the heat he used a small scrapper to create some upward pressure.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^^This. Heat and a putty knife helps too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

I would recommend "flat black" as my poling platform, casting platform and grab bar are all done that way. I have a lot of scrapes and such on the poling platform and they don't show up as much as "gloss".


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I think I am just going to take it to a professional to do, anything with a torch is out of my league.


----------

